# Oil Filler cap



## jmory (Sep 15, 2016)

Had a leak from the oil filler cap and went to dealership for a new one.
Pic on left is the old and new. right one is the new.
pic on right is the new one installed. No more leak, but sure is a difference between the two. I think I made the parts man angry by saying this can't be right. He printed something from GM that said the new one would look different. They definetly look different.
Anybody else seen this "new" oil filler cap ?


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The "new" one sucks IMO. I put a couple on when I changed valve covers. There is some goofy internal baffles in the extension that can make it easy for the funnel to back up and leak oil all over the front of the engine. A quick lube place totally soaked my brother's engine this way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The "new" style is standard on 2015+ models.

I don't really know why it changed save that it's supposed to fit the 234897234789279th design iteration of the valve cover that still fails all the time.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

WTF? That looks ridiculous. Can you still buy the old style and use it with the new valve cover?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe the intent is to reduce the volume of oil being thrown at the bottom of the fill cap. The first design cap was very easy to install, incorrectly seated. It would leak as though it was not even installed when that happened.

As you can see on the 15+ design, there are two rubber baffle plates below the fill cap to cut down the oil storm it is exposed to. Also, the new design gives a bit more 'handle' to remove/install.

I had the first design on my 12 eco.......no problems though......The second design is on my 15 and 17 Trax.
I'm OK with it.

Rob


----------



## teddybear71 (Jul 10, 2019)

jmory said:


> Had a leak from the oil filler cap and went to dealership for a new one.
> Pic on left is the old and new. right one is the new.
> pic on right is the new one installed. No more leak, but sure is a difference between the two. I think I made the parts man angry by saying this can't be right. He printed something from GM that said the new one would look different. They definetly look different.
> Anybody else seen this "new" oil filler cap ?
> ...


I got one yesterday the parts guy plus the service manager had no clue about the new cap and its functionality. it is now the new standard oil cap for all 2011-2016 cruzes is what I got told by the dealership. the old style oil cap is no longer available


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

This was actually changed because a lot of people were not fully seating the oil cap onto the valve cover. Having it raised allows for an easier seat and/or identify if it not fully seated.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

That new cap looks ridiculous. ?


----------



## FIFTEENcruzeTech (Dec 28, 2020)

So just replaced the Valve Cover on a 15 Cruze 1.4 The new valve cover has no oil cap or “filler neck” so make sure you save your old parts. There are 3 total parts: the filler neck, it’s hold down that uses two tabs, and the oil cap itself. To remove “filler neck” from old valve cover you just twist and pull


----------



## tennille678735 (Oct 24, 2021)

jmory said:


> Had a leak from the oil filler cap and went to dealership for a new one.
> Pic on left is the old and new. right one is the new.
> pic on right is the new one installed. No more leak, but sure is a difference between the two. I think I made the parts man angry by saying this can't be right. He printed something from GM that said the new one would look different. They definetly look different.
> Anybody else seen this "new" oil filler cap ?
> ...


What is the part number?


----------



## DylanJ19 (Dec 5, 2021)

I have the new cap on my 2011 Chevy Cruze and I took it off to put some oil in it and there was a little plastic ring on it I seemed to have snap in place( not sure what's that's all about), but I put the cap back on and it kind of locked into place but seems a little loose somehow. Not much though, just a little wiggle. Any idea if that's the new cap design? Maybe it's a cheaper brand cap from the dealership?


----------



## Dylan17 (10 mo ago)

Does anyone know if this can cause a vacuum leak


----------



## uid100 (10 mo ago)

Dylan17 said:


> Does anyone know if this can cause a vacuum leak


From what I've read... the PCV valve, which is integral with the valve cover and only theoretically replaceable on it's own, is the most likely culprit of a valve leak. In fact the opposite problem seems to be true and opinions on line are when (not if) your PCV valve fails, because the oil cap is not vented (maybe the true reason for the redesign) it can cause serious engine problems, starting with blowing out all of the oil seals.

If you're troubleshooting a vacuum leak and throwing a code on the 1.4L engine, pop the plastic cover off the valve cover to expose the coil and the PCV and listen to the PCV... in the cases I've seen, the problem is abundantly obvious... (sounds like an annoyed bird, and comes along with rough idle.) and the solution is to replace the valve cover.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

uid100 said:


> From what I've read... the PCV valve, which is integral with the valve cover and only theoretically replaceable on it's own, is the most likely culprit of a valve leak. In fact the opposite problem seems to be true and opinions on line are when (not if) your PCV valve fails, because the oil cap is not vented (maybe the true reason for the redesign) it can cause serious engine problems, starting with blowing out all of the oil seals.
> 
> If you're troubleshooting a vacuum leak and throwing a code on the 1.4L engine, pop the plastic cover off the valve cover to expose the coil and the PCV and listen to the PCV... in the cases I've seen, the problem is abundantly obvious... (sounds like an annoyed bird, and comes along with rough idle.) and the solution is to replace the valve cover.


Are you saying this is a vented oil cap now?


----------



## vageek (7 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Are you saying this is a vented oil cap now?


Not the oil cap. He's talking about the PCV diaphragm on the valve cover. There's a pop off cover on the valve cover that exposes the diaphragm.


----------

